# Something coming out of a snail in my tank?



## fishyfrenzy (Mar 1, 2010)

have a 29 gallon FRESH water tank that holds 3 snails and one red eared slider. we recently bought snails for some algae control. Today I found something very akward coming from a snail, is it a worm? or part of this snail. Should I remove this snail? here's the picture link thank you so much! 

 Click Image to Enlarge Image Hosting


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think that might be its siphon (also known as part of its branchial respiration system). They can extend up to several inches and it's usually because there is not enough oxygen in the tank. 
They use them to breathe oxygen from the top of the tank if there isn't enough in the water. Is it a Black Mystery Snail or something like that?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha, it's the siphon. They use it to get air. I'm quite jealous. I've never seen one personally extend that much. My snails must just suck


----------



## fishyfrenzy (Mar 1, 2010)

That makes sense. I only noticed this coming out of the snail while I was cleaning the tank and it had little water in it. && I'm not sure what kind of snail it is. I bought it at wal-mart. Thank you for helping me out


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

If you got it at walmart, they usually only have yellow and black mystery snails.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

snyderguy said:


> If you got it at walmart, they usually only have yellow and black mystery snails.


I'm pretty sure it's a Black MS. It looks just like ours that we had. Now we only have one snail, a Zebra.


----------



## fishyfrenzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah I felt terrible a week after I bought the snails (Bought 6 to start out with) I found out that my Red Eared Slider eats snails it just never occured to me that he would do that. So I have 3 now and they just hide behind rocks and what not and seem to be growing. If I would have known that they would have a hard life in my tank I wouldn't have put them in there :/


----------

